# Flexible Natural Gas pipe/Line



## andy5111 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello, I’m considering using an outdoor bar b que grill with natural gas, and an outdoor natural gas fire pit. I have a new home with a capped natural gas pipe for the back yard. Can I connect to the one pipe for both the bar b que and the fire pit?
Also, the fire pit will be in the center of the seating area, about 25 feet from the capped pipe. What type of natural gas pipe/line can I use? I heard there is a flexible type pipe-but can it be used underground.
Thank you.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

What you'll need to use is polyethylene (plastic) flexible gasline. It is not a DIY item in any way, and a plumber must be hired to do it. 

The other flexible gas pipe is corrugated stainless steel (CSST) but I can't say I've ever seen it installed in a burial application. It really isn't DIY stuff either.


----------



## andy5111 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you much. Needed some info so i could properly discuss with the plumber. Much appriciated.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't want it to appear that I'm discouraging DIY work on gaslines. But the flexible lines are a whole different animal, and burying threaded pipe is not really a decent option in most jurisdictions (due to corrosion protection requirements). 

I'm a firm believer that threaded pipe work can be accomplished by a competent DIYer that is willing to do their homework beforehand(sizing, sealing, air testing, etc).


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

KC, read your first post and I was about to ask "why the heck not"... figuring you meant any gas work. Good thing you had the second post. 

So now I'll ask, "why the heck not?" but now I mean it as an honest question and not a challenge. What special/different about it? Never looked at it, might be obvious.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

PE and CSST systems are great systems, but are much more technical when it comes to making connections. There are very specific protection guidelines for both, specifically for CSST when installed inside the dwelling. PE can't be installed in a dwelling...Not one little bit. CSST's bonding and grounding requirements are above the heads of most plumbers, let alone DIYers. Done incorrectly that can be disasterous. In most areas, DIYers cannot buy either product anyway. In order for me to buy CSST I had to take certification courses that covered the specifics of each brand. Without that certification the supply houses are instructed not to sell it. 

Screwing black steel pipe together and testing it for leaks is just a heck of a lot easier for most folks to figure out.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

I just wanted to add not any plumber can do the gas line work. They must have the gas fitter certificate on their license.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> Screwing black steel pipe together and testing it for leaks is just a heck of a lot easier for most folks to figure out.


Very true! Gas was the one thing I was afraid of (well, afraid is too strong a word, but you get the point) until I relocated my dryer over the winter. I used to think of it as "Get water wrong you get wet, get electric wrong you get a spark*, get gas wrong... 3 hours later the house blows up." :laughing: 

But if you understand what you're doing, pay attention to details, and do it _right_ the first time gas (black pipe) is no harder than water or electricity.

*No flames on all the things that can go wrong in electricity down the road (or plumbing) the line is a joke!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Different municipalities have different codes covering this/everything. A DIY cannot buy CSST in my area-PERIOD! Don't even go the supply house and ask without a gas-fitter license in hand or on record. kc, with all due respect, I have neve seen any gas line using PE, at least not in this area, that's interesting. Around here, as far as I know with the local codes, Natural Gas is in black pipe/CSST, but no CSST undergroung. LP Gas was ran with copper tubing, even underground, until a few years ago, With copper prices way up, the LP suppliers started using galvanized pipe here, 1/2" runs from tank to house, then copper tubing. Just my 2¢ worth, David


----------



## bsperr (Sep 16, 2009)

Tracpipe has a line of CSST that is suitable for direct burial. In my area, you don't have to be a licensed plumber to do gas work, as long as it's on your own residence, but you will probably need to be certified by the manufacturer to buy tracpipe, or most CSST products, from your local supplier.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Thurman, the PE gasline is definitely not the same stuff as PEX that plumbers use for water lines. It is sold in long rolls. I think there are compression fittings for it, and it can also be fusion connected with some sort of hub-type fitting. Being gas pipe it is of course yellow. It is the smaller version of the same stuff the gas companies use for their distribution lines and risers these days. You have to bury a tracer wire with it for ease of future locates. As I mentioned, you can't even think of running it indoors...Absolutely prohibited. 

Here's a manufacturer's site for a picture and info:
http://www.slpipe.com/pe_products/gas.htm


----------

